# Will a diopitor lense do the trick?



## wwwursa (Jan 15, 2008)

I am using a Fuji s7000 for photographing ringg. To get a macro image to show detail I need to be .5 inches from a ring. This causes shadows from the camera to be cast on the ring by the lighting which is unacceptable.

I would like to be at least 8 inches and perhaps even further between the front of the camera lens and the ring to eliminate camera shadow but still keep the clarity, resolution, or whatever the precise term is.

QUESTIONS:
1. Would a diopter lens added to the s7000 meet my needs?
2. What size diopter lens would meet my minimum requirements?
3. Is there a particular brand of diopter lens that is best?
4. I see on Ebay you can get 4 diopter lenses for about $50.00. Would that be the way to go?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wwwursa (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there anyone out there that knows about diopter lenses?


----------



## Helen B (Jan 17, 2008)

I started a reply, but I decided that I didn't know enough about the S7000. I know plenty about diopters. As far as I know, the S7000 achieves its 'super macro' mode  at the wide end of its zoom range. Is that correct?

If you add a diopter to a lens, the focal length of the combination is less than the focal length of the main lens. This does not help with working range. However, if it allows you to use a longer focal length to begin with then it could be an advantage. Some zoom lenses don't focus very closely when zoomed in. If that is the case, then answering your question is not straightforward. Could you tell us more about the close focusing distances at the ends of the zoom range for your camera?

Best,
Helen


----------



## wwwursa (Jan 20, 2008)

I am afraid your questions are far beyond my photographic knowledge. I wonder if fuji has the kind of information that you requested?

The reason I ask this question because they sell 4 diaper lenses for about $50.00 on Ebay.  Have no idea of the quality or usefulness of these lenses.

To rephrase my original question, I am wondering if these sorts of lenses will allow me to take close up pictures of rings but have the camera lense about 8 inches away from the ring instead of about an inch away which creates problems with the lighting.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 20, 2008)

If you zoom right in (ie the furthest 'tele' setting) how close can you get to the ring and still stay in focus? That information will help to assess the advantage of using a diopter, and the strength of diopter you need.

Best,
Helen


----------



## wwwursa (Jan 20, 2008)

I can get to about .4 inch in the super macro mode and get a sharp image.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 20, 2008)

Which zoom setting is that at? 

Your lens can zoom in from wide to tele. When you are zoomed in (tele) as far as you can go, how close can you get to a ring and stay in focus?

Best,
Helen


----------



## kidchill (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, ummm, I don't really know how to say what I"m going to say, but here goes.  Being 0.5 inches (that's half an inch right?) away from your subject is SUPER close.  I don't know about the setup that you're using.  I use a Nikon D80 with a 18-200mm lens and if I'm doing MACRO I will throw the Canon 500D diopter on the lens for close-ups (if that pisses off die hard Canon or Nikon fans, then oh well!!! I also use a Canon bag for my Nikon camera HaHaHa).  The whole point of my using the diopter is because it changes the MAXIMUM focus distance to about 18 inches...  I don't know what the minimum focus is on the lens alone, but I'm guessing in the neighborhood of 4-6ft with it zoomed in....The point I'm making is that the use of the diopter is to slightly magnify the image and allow for CLOSER (therefore more detailed) shots.  I don't know that it will work well for you if you're already at half an inch....  Can you zoom in the lens to about 100mm and then use the diopter?  That's about where I'm at with most of my macro shots.....Don't know if this helped, but it's my 2 cents...CHRiS


----------

